# Black eyed pea cornbread



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 lb pork sausage
1 onion chopped
1 cup of corn meal
1/2 cup of flour
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp baking powder
2 eggs
1 cup buttermilk
1/3 cup of veg oil
3/4 cup creamed corn
8 oz grated chedder cheese
15 oz can or 2 cups of black eyed peas
chopped green peppers to taste

Cook sausage and onion until brown. Drain and set aside. Combine cornmeal and other dry ingredients. Beat eggs, butter milk and oil together. Combine this with dry ingredients. (Batter will not be smooth). Add sausage, onion peppers, corn, cheese and peas. Bake in a preheated 350 deg oven for 50-55 mins, until done. If you use cornmeal mix you can eliminate slat and baking soda. Use 9 x 13 inch pan. 

Serve with Rudde Dogg's Beef Brisket


----------

